# Stop The Flop!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Click on the link below. XTRASports 1150 put together a little song for Sacramento's favorite flopper! :laugh:

http://www.xtrasports1150.com/media/Vlade.asf


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

I Hate The Kings, I Hate Each And Every One Of Their Players Except For Gerald Wallace


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*HATE? I reserve HATE for those that attack my family or friends. LOL!!!!!!*

Geesch, I'm glad I'm not a huge Kings fan then. 

But, I do love Bobby Jackson and I'm just crazy about that crazy Pollard character.:devil:


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

lol...pollard...yeah, he's a funny one!

i love bibby though!


----------



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

LOL, good song...

Kings pulled out a great win there tonight (Game 5). Damn, Lakers thought they had it easy, another victory over the Kings...just think, if Horry wouldn't have made that shot, the series probably would be over....damn...As a Knicks fan, what's so sad, to say the least, is that Webber wanted to come here to NY...we could've had Webber...but, we have Layden pulling the strings, and we knew he wouldn't get it done...just hearing C-Web say that he had a lot of interest in NY makes me think 'what could have been'...oh well, back to reality...

Here's what my predictions were coming into the Eastern and Western Finals:

Boston defeats New Jersey in 6
Sacramento defeats Los Angeles Lakers in 7

Sacramento defeats Boston in 5

We'll see what happens!


----------

